# phobias



## meh_is_all (Jul 22, 2012)

What phobia(s) do you or anyone you know have? I have autonomatonophobia, which is a fear of puppets controlled by strings.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty sure this has been done before. But what the hell. I'll contribute.

Bikes, oddly enough. I don't know. Ever since 5th Grade, I've shit scared of riding a bike. WTF Brain?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah this has been done, but they never seem to last. Hell, I made one.
 I'm afraid of creepy eyes and creepy statues.

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090322000054/shadowofcolossus/images/thumb/3/3c/92c14008e52e222946a55c81f7fabd6a1227970602_full.jpg/557px-92c14008e52e222946a55c81f7fabd6a1227970602_full.jpg

^This son of a bitch, Armos (N64 versions), and The Mask haven't stopped plaguing my sleep with nightmares since the day I saw all three each. Dirge (the link) is the worst offender. I didn't come back to fight him for a year.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm actually not afraid of anything in particular. I just have a general fear of things that would invoke fear.
I hate the feeling of being scared to the point where I'm just scared of _getting_ scared. It's... hard to explain...
It's why I never watch scary movies, play scary games, ride rollercoasters, etc.
In other words, I'm a frightfully boring pansy.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 22, 2012)

taphephobia (fear of being buried alive)

pretty bad fear of freefall or falling from particularly high places


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 22, 2012)

Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia. Look it up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> I'm actually not afraid of anything in particular. I just have a general fear of things that would invoke fear.
> I hate the feeling of being scared to the point where I'm just scared of _getting_ scared. It's... hard to explain...
> It's why I never watch scary movies, play scary games, ride rollercoasters, etc.
> In other words, I'm a frightfully boring pansy.



Fearception.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 22, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Fearception.



You know, I literally thought of that exact word as I was typing. ...which leads me to only one conclusion.
Get out of my brain, Charles Xavier.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to have a ridiculous fear of Nazis that probably could have been diagnosed as a proper medical phobia, in the sense of it actually impacting my quality of life. It would keep me from leaving the house and gave me a terrible sort of lingering anxiety and depression in spite of all rationalizing that the Nazis are, in fact, mostly either dead or disabled by age. 

It's largely passed now, though. I do still avoid Nazi imagery unless I'm in a mood to learn about that era. These days I'm more prone to anger than fear on the subject, though.


----------



## Xeno (Jul 22, 2012)

I have Acrophobia (fear of heights) and Aquaphobia (fear of drowning).


----------



## Zenia (Jul 22, 2012)

Arachnophobia. *shudder* Pretty much just spiders and ticks though. Scorpions are ok... and I will never be near one, but I can look at pictures of them and think they are neat... not the same with spiders though.

Ironically, Spiderman is my favorite superhero. Well, after Wolverine.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 22, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> the feeling of being scared to the point where I'm just scared of _getting_ scared.



Dammit, Pachi-O! You got it before me!

Woo! 700th post!


----------



## Anubite (Jul 22, 2012)

Heights, deathly afraid of heights and also realized that im scared of spiders... never was, am now.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 22, 2012)

It would probably be easier for me to list the phobias I don't have.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 22, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Fearception.Woo! 700th post!


Pachi already beat you to it. :V


----------



## Elric (Jul 22, 2012)

I wouldn't really consider myself to have a phobia, but there are times that I fear the unknown.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sort of nervous about being near/handling large, unsecured, vertically standing panes of glass. It doesn't stop me from putting up and taking down the storm windows each year though.

Oddly specific, I know. :T


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 22, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Pretty sure this has been done before. But what the hell. I'll contribute.
> 
> Bikes, oddly enough. I don't know. Ever since 5th Grade, I've shit scared of riding a bike. WTF Brain?!



Oops, sorry.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 23, 2012)

Spiders and heights when I feel unsecured.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 23, 2012)

i'm afaid of hight to the point where i dislike ladders

i'm also afraid of voids

oddly enough, i don't mind flying and i love astronomy and space.

edit: oh yea, i'm afraid of drowning and i like to swim...


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have any phobias but I would really hate to be stabbed. Shot is one thing, stabbed....nah, if I can get through life without being stabbed (other than by a needle) I win! Funny thing is I play with knifes and fencing, it's only a matter of time before i find someone's knife making my body it's new home. <


----------



## badlands (Jul 23, 2012)

centipedes, no other bug bothers me but they make me climb the fecking wall


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

My fear of Dirge from Shadow of the Colossus was remedied yesterday...slighty. Bastard still needs to keep those fucking peepers SHUT.
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/blog/kyozou-10.jpg Safe for work, but suggestive (not horrible). Click at your own discretion. Shigatake(?) is the artist, apparently.



Bipolar Bear said:


> Dammit, Pachi-O! You got it before me!



Homie... Dat speed.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont believe there is a name for this but I am afraid of being blamed for someones death. I doubt there is a phobia name for that. :/


----------



## Bark (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't say I actually have any actual phobias. I do tend to bug out at cockroaches and anything parasitic. Especially internal parasites. Then there's that 'fake phobia' or whatever. Trypophobia. Fear of holes or something like that. Mostly the stuff like haggish fish mouths photoshopped onto fingers. I know it's shopped but goddamn does it make my skin crawl.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 23, 2012)

Needles. Keep those things away from me!


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 23, 2012)

Babies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't stand anything under 15 years old. >: {
Don't wish harm on them and wish them best in life. Just do your best...away from me. Scared of having kids myself. I'll be put in a mad house.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing diagnosed, ever. 

Does 'Fear of the past' count? (Not sure what the term for that would be). And I had quite a vicious phobia of socializing from 15 to 17 but that seems to have calmed to the point of awkwardness now.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

Parasites, or pretty much anything of that sort.


----------



## BlueDog4 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am Arachnophobick, I can't think of spiders without sweating.:cry:


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 30, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Needles. Keep those things away from me!



thats a shame. for example, i donate plasma every week and i really enjoy it because its a good thing to do. they need every drop of it. maybe the prospect of doing something good might help you in overcoming it?^^

as for my own phobias: heights, deep waters and large crowds make me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

Achluophobia (only when I'm tired or just woke up in the morning)
Acrophobia
Anablephobia
Arachnophobia
Cenophobia
Claustrophobia
Dementophobia
Dextrophobia (this is some weird shit)
Entomophobia
Illyngophobia
Thanatophobia
Trypophobia

Also the fear of having things behind me. This is why I constantly turn my head in real life. It just gets me really fucking anxious sometimes.



H.B.C said:


> I hate the feeling of being scared to the point where I'm just scared of _getting_ scared. It's... hard to explain...
> It's why I never watch scary movies, play scary games, ride rollercoasters, etc.



Phobophobia?



Lightwave said:


> Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia. Look it up.



Do you really have it, or did you just want to post that one ironic phobia name that everyone's seen before?



Ikrit said:


> i'm also afraid of voids



Think about it...

you're already in one.


----------



## Jackpot_Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't have any diagnosed phobias but I'm afraid of spiders, I'm not keen on insects in general but spiders actually make me lose my nerve. I'm ashamed to say I've slept on the couch on more than one occasion because I've seen a spider in the bedroom.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

Jackpot_Donkey said:


> I don't have any diagnosed phobias



There are people out there that need professionals to diagnose fears?

That seems a bit unnecessary. Phobias are a pretty simple concept.


----------



## Jackpot_Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

Sollux said:


> There are people out there that need professionals to diagnose fears?
> 
> That seems a bit unnecessary. Phobias are a pretty simple concept.



Meaning ones that affect my quality of life. I don't avoid going outside for fear of spiders whereas if I did I'd say that's reason enough to seek professional medical advice. I recall seeing a television interview of some poor guy that couldn't attend family gatherings due to a debilitating fear of buttons.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmm... major list...

-Heights
-Aichmophobia (sharp/pointed objects- in fact, forget that. I fear pain in general)
-Spiders/Arachnids/all invertibrae
-Coulrophobia (clowns- yes, I know, ridiculous, but I just DO NOT like them)
-Frigophobia (becoming too cold)
-Drawing on from the last, cold water
-Haphephobia (being touched- especially not my back)
-Fear of hospitals
-Pyrophobia (fire, and, for me, all heat in general)
-Death
-Xenophobia (to an extent)
-Large dogs
-Moths

Yes, I am very cowardly...


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a fear of heights.  And falling from said heights.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 31, 2012)

I used to be deathly scared of centipedes and millipedes. I'm not scared of centipedes anymore, but millipedes...ugh!


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 31, 2012)

I had acrophobia for the longest time, but now it sorta tampered off. I still freak out easily around bees and wasps, though.


----------



## Hydric (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a HUGE fear of my house being infested with anything. (Fleas, Lice, Roaches etc) 
I also have a fear of "pulling things too tight." Things like a bowflex machine and tuning a guitar scare me. I'm so afraid things will snap in my face!


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't really have a major fear other than being afraid that something is going to suddenly scare me...

which is awful when you move into a house and there's no curtains so all there is is black windows...


----------



## Fernin (Jul 31, 2012)

Needles
Heights
Being too far out to sea to swim back
and I'm severely tactile defensive.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloustrophobia, idk how to spell it


Idk why, I just hate small spaces.


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 1, 2012)

I am deathly afraid of heights.


----------



## Magick (Aug 3, 2012)

Spiders and other assorted creepy arachnids/bugs though I'm trying to get over it.


----------



## yubhom (Aug 6, 2012)

My biggest fear is asphyxiation. Being shot, stabbed, or bludgeoned to death (although not pleasant) the prospect doesn't bother me, but dying from a lack of oxygen scares me shitless. Just sitting there and dying slowly, knowing that there is nothing you can do about it except try to breathe. And that simply won't cut it. Also afraid of heights. A bit mundane, but it's on the list.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 6, 2012)

I am seriously afraid of hurting other people.  When I was a phlebotomist, I would get very upset if the patient didn't calm down; which would force me to take a short break to get my nerve back.  That being said and at the risk of sounding boastful, I was really good at it.  Most of the time, patients wouldn't even notice that I poked them.  Only on one occasion did I take blood from a sleeping person, but he didn't wake up until after I was packing up.  Sorry to everyone that are afraid of needles, just a success story I like to share.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 6, 2012)

I always worry when I see broken glass even if it is not near me, heights used to be a issue but I manged to get over it!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely nothing, apart from maybe flying. Some airplane journeys i think i have a nervous breakdown and sometimes im perfectly fine and enjoy it. I dont seem to get better though the more times i fly, its bad the one time, good the next, then back again. I just dont like the idea of a huge man mage chunk of metal miles in the sky. If i was riding a dragon or giant eagle though i wouldnt have a problem, as long as i had a good belt ^_^


----------



## Nagowteena (Aug 7, 2012)

I have globophobia. I'm totally fine with water balloons, But I just can not take balloons filled with air anywhere near my face. *shivers*


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have a true phobia. I did have a astraphobia as a kid but I've gotten over it.


----------



## ProfessorPasserine (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine is Leukophobia, fear of white. Specifically white rooms... I can't stand being in them for more than a couple minutes at a time


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mushrooms... But only wild ones. They just creep me out. They're not animals, they're not technically plants, they can grow on the human body, just... EW. The thought of touching, no, simply going near one makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Itzal (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm scared of pregnancy to the point where I can't look at a pregnant woman without feeling creeped out, and I'm mildly creeped out by penis, maybe because of that.

I'm also scared of being buried alive, clowns, newts, and broken pinkies


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 13, 2012)

Akitas. Got mauled by one as a kid badly and it's been a slowly creeping phobia- Started with akitas specifically, then moved to curly-tailed dogs, then just large dogs. Having a main sona as an akita's been my way to kinda combat it, but now it just makes me somewhat appreciate somewhat terrified of it.


----------



## Ramses (Aug 13, 2012)

Claustrophobia, fear of enclosed spaces. 

What's great is, I live in New York City, so, I deal with elevators a lot.

But hey, at least I'm not afraid of heights.


----------



## Chrome (Aug 13, 2012)

I have hydrophopia, and I am afraid of heights.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder which of these posts just address fears and which are actual phobias. A phobia is something that actually affects how you function. It's not just an aversion.

I'm incredibly afraid of spiders - they make me sob hysterically - but I can deal with them if I have to. Police cars also make me cry, but I've been pulled over before and survived.

I do, however, have agoraphobia - I'm afraid of having a panic attack out in public and not having anyone around to help me - so I often cannot go out without someone going with me.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

*Nebulaphobia
**Phobophobia
Agorophobia*


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2012)

I FREAKING HATE NEEDLES!!!


----------



## jennie-mau5 (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha, the person above me got to it but yeah, needles... Almost got kicked out of school for avoiding one until I was forced to get it... that was not a good day.

Drowning scares me, too...


----------



## Lurk (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't have any phobias. My friend has arachnophobia (literally starts crying at the sight of spiders). I keep telling him he* should attempt to get over his phobia but he refuses on the grounds that it's not possible because he's so scared of them

Oh well.


----------

